# Anything special? 9 pics / help me help the lady next door



## GVfrank (Jan 30, 2009)

Evening,

I'm helping the lady next door with a yard sale this weekend. She's just going to sell this stuff but I told her I'd try and see if there is anything special in the boxes that she should get more for. Is there anything special you see in the pictures or should she just let it go. Thanks up front for your time ..


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Some rare pieces there. I'd hang on to all of it and get an appraisal. 

Bob


----------



## Karl/PA (Jan 14, 2009)

No yard sale. Ebay them. Each set individually for at least 5 days. Pick through the box of plastics. If nothing there, they can go to the yard sale. There may be several hundred dollars' worth there.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Im impressed. The first is a 1668 a prewar engine. 30 minimum. Can't tell the condition. 20 more if a whistle tender. Made in the late thirties. Not much value in cars.
The first box I do not recognize. May be interesting.
The cars are all worn 3 to 5. Go for the deal sell. Engines are all Marx plastic sell fast. The Marx box is interesting 
Don't know the brand for the HO.
can't price the Silver Red Marx Real nice though. A prewar piece.

Update the red silver is M10005 set. Mint in box e bay sold 167 plus 72 shipping.
If you do not ebay try craiglist selling . The yardsale may not generate the interest.

That was fun. I need a 1668 body, ebay store was selling for 25. I never bought.


----------



## GVfrank (Jan 30, 2009)

*Thank you*

That's what she needed to know. Thank you and I'll let you know if they are going to be posted on eBay.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

For some reason I can't see the pics...


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

same here, just a *x*


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Guess he helped enough.hwell:
For the curious.
M10005 link a MArx prewar
http://cgi.ebay.com.my/MARX-M10005-...7446689QQihZ001QQcategoryZ19147QQcmdZViewItem

Gee 1668e starting bid 30
http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/2855394

The rest was junk. MARX mostly.


----------



## GVfrank (Jan 30, 2009)

Actually, that was me not thinking. I had posted on another train forum earlier today and after 60 page views not a single answer so I pulled the pictures not thinking that they would disappear here also. I'll get them hosted under a friends name and edit the post. ... sorry 'bout that


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

I would love to see the pics too.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

T-Man said:


> Guess he helped enough.hwell:
> For the curious.
> M10005 link a MArx prewar
> http://cgi.ebay.com.my/MARX-M10005-...7446689QQihZ001QQcategoryZ19147QQcmdZViewItem


I knew that must have been worth in the hundreds of dollars 



GVfrank said:


> Actually, that was me not thinking. I had posted on another train forum earlier today and after 60 page views not a single answer so I pulled the pictures not thinking that they would disappear here also. I'll get them hosted under a friends name and edit the post. ... sorry 'bout that


You can also host them here if you want as we have our own model train picture gallery, or you could also attach them to the post directly from your computer...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I would guess 75 tops. No box. Somebody would have to really be into Marx. They came in different color schemes too.

Saw craiglist in NY had it for 500
I am sure his phone is tied up. LOL:laugh:
I think it is a windup from the 20's
Couldn't find a good info link.
Plenty for sale though. All auctions. All types of auctions.If fact every auction.


----------

